

Ask HN: Hacker News no longer showing on Google. - sraut

I don't know what has happened but googling Hacker News doesn't show hacker news on the front page anymore.<p>I think Google may have made an algorithm change because it seemed interesting to note the highly ranked pages had hacker news directly in the url (instead of news.ycombinator etc). Even the wikipedia entry is ranked higher.<p>I had a thought that was kind of amusing. pg has intentionally hidden HN from search engines to avoid the flood of new users and preserve the quality of the site.<p>I was wondering why is this happening?
======
anfurny22
When I search hacker news, y combinator hacker news comes up first...

I believe google now tailors its results to your account though, so this may
explain your problem.

------
Mz
Posted 5 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277661>

I suggest you see that thread if you are just now getting the memo. (And I
realize this submission predates that, as it is six hours old, but the only
other comment is an hour old.)

